# found some relief with anti-fungals (and other things)



## pi-ibs-d (Jul 26, 2009)

for what it is worth, I've been a decade+ long sufferer of ibs-d with leaky gas, and just generally excessive moisture production, and i have noticed a major change recently that significantly reduced my moisture and leaky gas problem: *anti-fungal herbs.*

specifically, oregano oil capsules, olive leaf extract capsules, and caprylic acid capsules and a low-carb / anti-candida diet.

these herbs really sort of set off an atomic bomb in my gut, killing some of the good guys probably along with the bad guys, but i think they ultimately got rid of some yeast overgrowth. my stools are brown again (instead of yeasty yellow) and smelly again. i have less mucus production, which i hope means less inflammation due to greater gut microbiome balance. it is not all rosy; i still have some new symptoms like hot gas, messier stools, more potential for fecal leakage when passing gas, but on average, my new homeostatic norm is much more manageable. wanted to share because i wish I'd have tried this earlier and not been so skeptical of the candida hypothesis for some ibs sufferers.

other things that have helped recently as I've completed a fairly rigorous self-testing regimen:


anti-fungal herbs
low fodmap diet
L-plantarum probiotics
L-glutamine (interfered with sleep, however.)
Also, I havent had a chance to retest this, but saccharomyces boulardii was my go-to probiotic over the past 10 years and provided a lot of relief

Other notable changes are that I've quit alcohol altogether and gotten rid of some excess stress in my life, all through conscious active efforts. Not 100% cured, but the best I've been in at least the last 2-3 years.


----------

